# Thunder Ranch M 325 45acp



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Who Has one And Are You Happy With It , Like The Acp Round But I would Like To Add It In A Revolver To My Stable ! :numbchuck:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*borris*;
FYI: "ACP" is not limited to the .45 round. It also applies to a .25, a .32, and a .380-indeed, to any round designed to be used in an *A*utomatic *C*olt *P*istol.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

I Know Of Which You Speak About The ACP , I Just would Like To Ask About The "Thunder Ranch" Before I Spend Some Hard Earn Money, As How They Shoot Etc , Already Have A Few Semi's But Like To Start With Other Revolvers ! Any Help Is Always Appreciated .


----------



## ejfalvo (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a similar 45ACP revolver, the SW 325-3. Built like a tank, shoots very well and like any revolver, shoots anything I run through it. An updated version is available from SW as the 325 JM version. About $900 vs the ~$1100 for the Thunder Ranch version.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

ejfalvo said:


> I have a similar 45ACP revolver, the SW 325-3. Built like a tank, shoots very well and like any revolver, shoots anything I run through it. An updated version is available from SW as the 325 JM version. About $900 vs the ~$1100 for the Thunder Ranch version.


 Thanks For The Info , Have Look At Those Also , But Like The Black And Lite Weight . :smt023


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Got The Thunder Ranch Home To Night Have Not shot It As Of Yet Changed The Grips To Hogue Exotic Hard Wood Coco Bolo With Rose Wood At The Base, Finger Grove Front , So Far It Seams Like A Natural Pointer Need To Go Back And Order The Hy Viz Sights My Choice Is The Green , The Next Step Will Be To Get A Good Light For The Times You Might Need To Do No Lights On In The House, I Think This Is A Very Good Choice For Defensive Shooting Hands Down ! Pictures To Fallow When She's All Together ! :draw:


----------

